# guages went wacko



## Mongoose (Jun 17, 2009)

Driving yesterday the Tach and Speedo began to mess up. When I was stopped my Tach read 0rpm, my speedo was at 20. when moving my Tach looked like it was vibrating and would not rev past 2000rpm. My speedo said I was doing 200 with with needle burried. I pulled over shut the car down and restarted it, and everything worked fine.

Is this a common problem with our cars? I know that my freinds 04 2500 HD runs into the same kind of issues now and then.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

common problem. if you have warrenty they will replace your guages. if not, just deal with it when it happens on occassion. the digital speedo reads accurate when the needles don't.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I noticed that you both have 04's. I wonder if that's something that they sorted for the later models or not. My wife has a 06 HHR which was the first year. Chevy upgraded a few items that were problematic on the early models such as the shifter and did TSB's and recalls to fix them.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

HP11 said:


> I noticed that you both have 04's. I wonder if that's something that they sorted for the later models or not. My wife has a 06 HHR which was the first year. Chevy upgraded a few items that were problematic on the early models such as the shifter and did TSB's and recalls to fix them.


My girlfriend has on 05 GTO A4 and hers did the same thing. Thanks how I know its a warrenty fix because she nought her GM Cert Used.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

jpalamar said:


> *common problem.* if you have warrenty they will replace your guages. if not, just deal with it when it happens on occassion. the digital speedo reads accurate when the needles don't.


It's never happened to me and only a few have reported it. IMO its NOT a common problem. I would think there is a misreading going on with the PCM. I would not dismiss this as common and write it off, especially under warranty.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Well that's the nice thing about my recent purchase. It came with a transferrable extended warranty that's good until 2013 or when the odometer reaches 117000 according to the paperwork. O deductible and the shop performing the work bills the company US Fidelis directly so I don't have to come up with anything out of pocket.


----------



## mdbomgoat (Feb 24, 2009)

Do some research. I don't think it is the gauges themselves, it is some modulator or do dad and yes it is common, Pontiac knows about it.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

mdbomgoat said:


> Do some research. I don't think it is the gauges themselves, it is some modulator or do dad and yes it is common, Pontiac knows about it.


its the actual guage pod. Pontiac just replaces them under warrenty if you still have one. If not... buy one on eBay with the same miles you already have...


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

Actually, there are two issues here. One is the gauge pod, the other is a wire bundle. Mine did everything you described. There was a TB on this. There is a bundle of wires that rub right behind the glovebox on the 04s. This was fixed on the late 04s so the 05s/06s never saw this issue. They tie wrap it away from where it was rubbing and retape the bundle. when I got the fuel tank error, they replaced the gauge pod. The dealer can replicate your VIN and miles onto the new one. If you are doing it yourself, PM me and I will hook you up with the contact info of who does that.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Some dealers will fix TSB's out of warranty due to legal repercussions if they didn't. FYI

Meaning;

Cosmetic TSB: You're on your own.
Mechanical TSB: Possible, as long as they can't say it was caused by abuse.

Oh, I had this happen with my 04 as well. Took it in and they fixed it. What was the cause? I don't know.


----------



## mdbomgoat (Feb 24, 2009)

wait until your horn starts that beep out of nowhere, it's a wiring issue


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Mongoose said:


> Driving yesterday the Tach and Speedo began to mess up. When I was stopped my Tach read 0rpm, my speedo was at 20. when moving my Tach looked like it was vibrating and would not rev past 2000rpm. My speedo said I was doing 200 with with needle burried. I pulled over shut the car down and restarted it, and everything worked fine.
> 
> Is this a common problem with our cars? I know that my freinds 04 2500 HD runs into the same kind of issues now and then.


It is a known issue on the 2004 models. All that is required is a reflash of the gauge cluster. Had it happen to mine about 2 months after I got it. Dealer reflashed and never happened again. There is a TSB and there is a specific VIN breakpoint for this issue, though I don't have the info readily at hand.

mac


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

macgto7004 said:


> It is a known issue on the 2004 models. All that is required is a reflash of the gauge cluster. Had it happen to mine about 2 months after I got it. Dealer reflashed and never happened again. There is a TSB and there is a specific VIN breakpoint for this issue, though I don't have the info readily at hand.
> 
> mac


:agree
Mine does it every once in awile, its still not reflashed.


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

GM4life said:


> :agree
> Mine does it every once in awile, its still not reflashed.


this one?

Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2004 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 050849003 Date of Bulletin: JAN 01, 2005 
NHTSA Item Number: 10013486 
Component: ENGINE AND ENGINE COOLING 
Summary: 
SPEEDOMETER ERRATIC MOVEMENT FUEL GAUGE DOES NOT GO TO FULL AFTER FILLING ENGINE COOLANT TEMPERATURE GAUGE READS HOT AND COOLANT TEMPERATURE LIGHT ILLUMINATES. *EH 
Check to Request Research. Submit below.


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

and while getting that fixed, have them do this one. boy I hated that light...

Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2004 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 040849023 Date of Bulletin: SEP 01, 2004 
NHTSA Item Number: 10011076 
Component: ELECTRICAL SYSTEM 
Summary: 
SPEEDOMETER MPH INDICATOR TOO HIGH BRIGHT. *TT 
Check to Request Research. Submit below.


----------



## LordAnarchy (Jul 3, 2009)

I am happy to hear i am not the only one. My 04 was built in november of 03 so it is a real early one. So which bundle of wires need to be taped or is there only one bundle behind the glove box?


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

If you look back there, it is pretty clear. It is the bundle between the BOM and the glovebox.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I noticed that my tach is not accurate when I go WOT and get near redline.

I turn off the engine, restart and it resets itself............


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

batmans said:


> I noticed that my tach is not accurate when I go WOT and get near redline.
> 
> I turn off the engine, restart and it resets itself............


That's gotta be a real bitch when racing, having to shut the car off between each gear. :willy:


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Rukee said:


> That's gotta be a real bitch when racing, having to shut the car off between each gear. :willy:



Funny u mentioned that.

I have literally turned off the engine to restart while coasting only to find out that the car needs to be stopped for that to happen again.

Silly safety features...........


----------



## thull97 (Aug 9, 2009)

yea i have an 04 and its done it twice in the last year. but mine does it as soon as it starts. at a stop speed says 90 and rpm says 0. then just bounces as it pleases. i have 95000. do u think GM will still fix it? ive never thought of taking it in for that


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

I just had this problem happen to me today. I have a 2004 GTO. I turned my car on and noticed my gauges started going crazy. Here's what happened. I had just put a full tank of gas and went into Kragen. Got back in my car started it up and my fuel tank was half way. I thought somebody had pulled a fast one on me while i was at Kragen and jacked my gas, lol. I pulled over and turned off my car then i restarted it. My speedometer went to 20 but my fuel gauge went back to full(while driving the speedometer read 20mph more than i was really going)i quickly switched my mode to my digital speedometer and that was correctly reading my actual mph.) When i got home i turned my car off. Before starting it back up, instead of turning the key all the way to start it i turned it till it clicked once. I noticed the gauges went down. Then i turn the key all the way to start it and everything seemed normal.


----------

